# Black molly/platy cross breed



## CaptainBooom (Jun 15, 2013)

Is it possible for a black molly male to breed with female platy? I have one mickey mouse and 2 variatus which are all female. And recently I discovered 2 fry in my tank. What is going on? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

No, they cannot breed. Likely you had a female holding babies from when she was still in the pet store.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

livebearers can store sperm 90 days, so you can have fry 4 months later,


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am not 100% sure but i believe that i read somewhere that mollies and platies can cross breed.
TOS can better inform you.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't think it is common. But it may not be impossible either. But the other is more likely.


----------



## CaptainBooom (Jun 15, 2013)

I know I've read alot but nobody seems to have a definitive answer! So I don't really know. I know platy fish can hold sperm and impregnate themselves at a later date so it could also be possible they were already pregnant when I got them although I have had them for around 5 months now 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How sure are you that they are all females? Males can look like females when they are young.


----------



## CaptainBooom (Jun 15, 2013)

They are all relatively mature now and they are all definitely females. I'm tipping it was already pregnant when I got it. It was just very confusing thanks for all your help

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Amazon Mollies can breed with non-mollies, but your black ones aren't Amazons.


----------



## seesamigoblonde (Oct 2, 2013)

*platy/molly crossbreed*

YES YOU CAN! I have a female Platy that was impregnated by a molly. Most of the fry were DOA but a few survived. I was only able to catch one but she is the coolest looking little fry! Shes about 2 1/2 months old now. The mom is a orange Platy and the dad was a half black and half yellow molly. The fry is still a grey Color which is weird but shes literally half molly and half Platy. Her body is that of a platy but her tail and dorsal fin are that of a molly. Shes a strong and vibrant little fry. Lots of energy. I am doing my best to bring her to adulthood. 

5 gal tank

2-female platys
1- male molly
1- female balloon molly
1- African dwarf frog
1- male half moon beta
1- fresh water snail
1-fry female


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That is what I'd expect from a hybridization. Mostly stillborn with an occasional weird looking survivor. A lot of healthy fry are most likely from an earlier mating.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm.... Well, take good care of it and post a picture when you can.


----------

